# Popup öffnet sich im gleichen popup fenster :-S



## Mann-im-Mond (28. August 2004)

Hallo und guten Abend ;-)

Also ich fang dann mal an.. also
ich hab ein problem: und zwar..ich hab ein popup fenster... in dem popup fenster hab ich ein link
das auf ein weiteres popup fenster führt.. nur wenn ich drauf klicke öffnet sich de rlink in dem gleichen fenster :-( das soll nicht sein was kann ich dagegen tun ? 

danke im vorraus ;-)

*:: haut rein *


----------



## Gumbo (28. August 2004)

Wahrscheinlich sind den Verweisen die gleichen Ziele zugeordnet.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (28. August 2004)

Nein das ist es nicht... es sind beidesmale verschiedene Ziele angeordnet..


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (28. August 2004)

THREAD GESCHLOSSEN


----------



## Gumbo (28. August 2004)

Wieso das, Problem gelöst?


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. August 2004)

Dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen ist, ist er aber immer noch ziemlich offen. 

Nein, mal im Ernst: Solltest du das Problem gelöst haben (was ich annehme), so würden wir uns alle über eine Lösung freuen. Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal wieder jemand mit dem gleichen Problem hier vorbei.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (29. August 2004)

ja stimmt  ^^

nein ich habe mir eine andere lösung gefunden.
habs einfach weggelassen *lach*
weils mir dann doch zu dumm war *gg*.
falls jemand von euch noch ne antwort  hat BITTE bei mir melden.

Mfg Mann im Mond


----------

